# Dirt Rally-Deutschland Strecken und Autos-Vorschau



## Batze (15. Juni 2015)

Huhu.

Für alle Dirt Rally Fans  hier mal, inoffiziell die Strecken und neuen Autos die wohl im kommenden Patch zu finden sein werden.
Das ganze wurde gescreent als Codemaster aus versehen beim letzten Patch jenes eingespielt hatte.

12 Strecken und 5 neue Autos.

KLICK


----------



## Elektrostuhl (16. Juni 2015)

Immer her damit! Auf Tarmac Terror freue ich mich ganz besonders.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Immer her damit! Auf Tarmac Terror freue ich mich ganz besonders.



Was ist Tarmac Terror ?


----------

